# Rat sex ... Male or female?



## neron98 (Jul 24, 2013)

Can some one tell me the sex of my 4 rats, the store guy, toll me that one was a male, and to me all look the sameThks in advance


----------



## Crezzard (Jul 20, 2013)

Yes they all look to be girls. Males don't have nipples. How old are they? We're you planning on Breeding from them?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## neron98 (Jul 24, 2013)

Idk the age, but i get them cause the store was about to close, and no one want them, so i think they better in my home.


----------



## botje77 (May 14, 2013)

The're al girls ! Boys get bals very quikly..


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## botje77 (May 14, 2013)

http://www.ratz.co.uk/sexingrats.html



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ratclaws (Nov 11, 2012)

Definitely all girls. Boys get huge balls so fast, it's not hard at all to differentiate!


----------



## evander (Jun 30, 2013)

Now can we see their pretty little faces!! 8)


----------



## Crezzard (Jul 20, 2013)

I know poor guys junk on the Internet before we see their faces lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## evander (Jun 30, 2013)

Crezzard said:


> I know poor guys junk on the Internet before we see their faces lol
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 LOL


----------

